
Restaurants Are the New Factories - DLay
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/08/restaurant-jobs-boom/536244/?single_page=true
======
noahmbarr
Interestingly there is no mention of the disruptive risk automation and
technology presents to this class of jobs.

\- In the back off the house, automation and centralization (to tightly
controlled, centralized commissaries).

\- In the front of the house, self ordering via kiosks + on mobile phones

I am strongly in support of raising minimal wages, but this will only help
further incentivize/accelerate adoption.

------
dickler
Masses of humans working at restaurants does not make a country rich. A sign
the America is losing it's wealth

